# Acura RL (Mcintosh, Arc Audio, Dynaudio)



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

So this build has been going on the last few months already, using what I have learned about the acoustics of the car to position the speakers. Anyway, here are some sneak peaks of what I have been up to...

*Vehicle*: 2006 Acura RL
*HU*: Mcintosh Mx5000
*DSP*: Arc Audio ps8
*Fronstage*: Dynaudio esotar2 110, Dynaudio esotar2 430, Dynaudio mw172
*Subwoofers*: Falstaff 12
*Ampifiers*: Arc Audio 4200se x 2, Arc Audio 2300se









































































I would say its 99% done and just missing a few final touches... 

A full build log follows as to why I chose what I did, and why I did what I did... 

To be cont...


----------



## khaoticle (Aug 11, 2009)

Cuong, very nice work man. Cant wait to see and hear it!
Sub'deeedddd


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Sub'ed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Soooo clean!! Can't wait to hear this car again!!!

How's your ear doing?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Love the Headunit... Sub'd!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweeeet!....Tell us more


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

This thread is my 4000th subscription  

Can't wait to read why you chose what is installed... 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, so the name of the game for this build was back to the basic/old school build... And what was the most important thing back in the old days?!?! PLDS! 

So, the first thing that was done was that both front seats were extended 7 in...

*BOTH seats now touches the rear seats with it upright.*



















*The front rails of the drivers side*










*The back rails of the drivers side*










*The front rails of the passenger's side*










*The back rails of the passenger's side. This was weird, it was like the driver's side but upside now. :/*










Basically Yao Ming could drive the car now! 

Back to bed now, insomnia sucks!

To be cont...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

speakerpimp said:


> Soooo clean!! Can't wait to hear this car again!!!
> 
> How's your ear doing?


Man, its weird... Its badd in the morning, then it starts to clear up. Sometimes it gets completely fine throughout the day, and sometimes it is a litttttle stuffed without me knowing. 

It sounds funny, but the only way for me to tell its a little stuffed is when my stage is left of center! LOL I tell myself, it hasss to be my ear and not to mess with the tuning!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice amps


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

badfish said:


> Nice amps


Indeed, they are very STOUT performers, and many know that I have had some of the bestests hehe... 

But more on that later...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

I hope this beast makes it to Daytona son.....too nice not to be there.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweetness! Sneaky peaky under the covers?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, now on to the front stage. For this I enlisted the help of this CRAZY man...










For those of you that dont know, that is Mr. Esteban de la Cabeza... 

After lots of planning, and talking, we both deciding to do my front stage like the green civic that he once had. WHich was a 3way front stage with an 8 in midbass, 4 in midrange, and 4 in tweeter all in the kicks!!!

Here are some comparison pics:

*Green Civic*



















*Acura RL*



















See the resemblence?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, now on to the front stage. For this I enlisted the help of this CRAZY man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Now on to how it was made... 

*Moving of the fusebox:*














































One by one we extended each wire till it was alll done!!! 







*Cutting the metal:*




























We then took a break to eat some Blackened Chicken Fetuccini...



















*Now to the aiming...*



















*On the the glassing...*



















*Now the kicks is part of the car...*







































That was how it was when I left Esteban's house, and finished up the kicks back at home... 

I spent a couple days aiming the midrange and tweet for the best compromise between a smooth FR, and staging (height, width, depth). And finally the grills as you see it!

To be cont...


----------



## videsh (Apr 16, 2009)

Tuned in for more.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Unlike the Green civic w the 3 way kicks, I hope you at least have an actual grill to protect from unsuspecting and negligent feet


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

This is true.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Looking good my nizzle!! You better make it to SBN!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Unlike the Green civic w the 3 way kicks, I hope you at least have an actual grill to protect from unsuspecting and negligent feet





thehatedguy said:


> This is true.


Dang you guys are good! Guilty as charged... Funny thing is, half of my grills was actually from the Civic! lol  The top part, I re did the bottom to fit my car.

I still havent found a way to add a metal grill over it.... I would be willing to entertain some idears!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You get that PM?

I would bend some metal rods to go in there.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I heard this car last week at Twin Peaks and its amazing! Supper deep 3D stage. Chad did his homework on this one and nailed it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I can only imagine how badassed it is.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks great Cuong! Can't wait to get a chance to hear it!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Super work man! I'm sub'd for sure!

I'm really thinking of purchasing a RL for my next ride. I'm loving this!!


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Soon as i saw the mx5000 i was in


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, now on to the front stage. For this I enlisted the help of this CRAZY man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He tried to cut on my car. I resisted, for now. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> You get that PM?
> 
> I would bend some metal rods to go in there.


No PM J... Bend some rods huh? hmm


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> I heard this car last week at Twin Peaks and its amazing! Supper deep 3D stage. Chad did his homework on this one and nailed it.


Glad ya like it!! I am a slow tuner, takes me like a month to get it completely dialed in... 

Its like fine wine, it will only get better! 

Its like a woman, gotta massage her correctly... Some days its rougher, somedays its lighter, just gotta find that perfect median! 

And yea, my OCD doesnt help! eheh


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^ is Jenny reading this ****?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, on to more about the build. My last build housed the Dynaudio esotar 330d. IMO this is the best tweeter ever made! My last kicks only housed the Dynaudio esotar2 430 and the 330d so it was easy to fit it.

But with adding a measly 8 in midbass in there, we could not fit the 330d, so we put in the esotar2 110 I had laying around. 




























I love the sound of the esotar2 110, but it just lacks a litttttle bit of the refined sound of the 330d. The 330d blends with the music better and had a little better dispersion.

But overall, I am very happy with the highs..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Custom cat6 wires with Eichmann bullet black tips wires the entire system...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

shawnk said:


> Super work man! I'm sub'd for sure!
> 
> I'm really thinking of purchasing a RL for my next ride. I'm loving this!!


The RL is a greatt car, it drives very well.. Some bad things includes, its kinda a gas guzzler, guess you gotta pay to play.. hehe

Another thing, this car is HELL to work on!! Lucky for you I know every single inch of this car now, so any questions you have I can probably help you.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

The car looks great!!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh why oh why can't I see these pics! Anybody know?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> *BOTH seats now touches the rear seats with it upright.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get the point of moving the seats back to equalize PLD's, but for comps, do you need to be able to have the seats in a "driveable" position? Or can you roll in to the lanes and then slide them all the way back? I see a few people who have done this, and none of them are Yao Ming. lol




SouthSyde said:


> Ok, now on to the front stage. For this I enlisted the help of this CRAZY man...


In the background, I can see you (or he) cut out a big chunk of the inside rocker panel/kick panel area. Are you at all worried about the structual integrity of the car in that area? Also, are the kicks vented to the outside world, or just in to the kicks/rockers?

I'm digging where this is going, any pics of the HU install?

Jay


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Jay in Mi - For competition, you do not have to be able to drive the car. At that position my feet is far from the pedals... 

I dont think that the metal that were cut out would affect the integrity of the entire vehicle as a whole much. And the enclosure is vented to the outside of the car.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

More please!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW. That looks amazing!!!!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Great looking build. If you don't mind me asking what type of carpet did you use for the trunk ?

Shane


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a question as well! It appears all 3 amps are in the same area...

what is the volume you have them in? And do you have any fans on them?
Or arranged any airflow? 
How hot do they get?

Ok guess it was a series of questions 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ssmith100 said:


> Great looking build. If you don't mind me asking what type of carpet did you use for the trunk ?
> 
> Shane


I am not sure of the name or type of carpet, but I got it at a distributor called Keyston in town. They have everything you can think of....



Schizm said:


> I have a question as well! It appears all 3 amps are in the same area...
> 
> what is the volume you have them in? And do you have any fans on them?
> Or arranged any airflow?
> ...


I have 4 5 inch fans in the sealed enclosure. The black grill on the left sucks the air in and the right side blows it out. It moves pretty good air.  I will post pics of the amp enclosure soon and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> I am not sure of the name or type of carpet, but I got it at a distributor called Keyston in town. They have everything you can think of....
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 5 inch fans in the sealed enclosure. The black grill on the left sucks the air in and the right side blows it out. It moves pretty good air.  I will post pics of the amp enclosure soon and you will see what I am talking about.


Cool Ty man. I'm running the same amp set...maybe with a second 2300. I was worried about cramming them in somewhere tight 


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

On to the amp rack:

*Mold:*




























*Everything painted flat black*



















*Test fitting different arrangments:*














































*The top panel:*


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great! These RLs are very underrated cars, outstanding fit and finish. On a funny note, I test drove one with my dad awhile back, and he said the back seat was a little tighter than he liked. I wonder what he would think if I showed him your seat modifications.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow!!!!! It looks great. Sub'ed to witness the final result.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Much enjoying this log!! cool car and great build! Lorv BIG kickpanel builds.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Woww, what a sweet car and install! I´m already subscribed.
I defenitely hope to see it and hear it soon.

Damned! I´m hungry now with your blackened chicken fettuccini pics :mean: :thumbsup:


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh! I forgot to ask about the 12". I didn´t see it, where did you put it?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


>


I believe the sub is hiding behind the panel with the Team Arc Audio placard.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pyropoptrt said:


> I believe the sub is hiding behind the panel with the Team Arc Audio placard.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to see it


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


>



*air hammer, sledge hammer...serious business going on there. i used to cut 6x9's in doors with my air hammer. LOL*


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

pyropoptrt said:


> I believe the sub is hiding behind the panel with the Team Arc Audio placard.


And it's in a downfire box.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

nice!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Good looking sub you have there Cuong


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> Good looking sub you have there Cuong


U abused her, Luckily she is in good hands now! Thank you Lee!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought that sub looked familiar lol.

Nice build Chad. Think you'll be able to make it up to any shows in the north TX/OK area over the summer? Or to a meet in Dallas if/when I host one? I'd love to hear your car again.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

strakele said:


> I thought that sub looked familiar lol.
> 
> Nice build Chad. Think you'll be able to make it up to any shows in the north TX/OK area over the summer? Or to a meet in Dallas if/when I host one? I'd love to hear your car again.


Grayson, Lee has her twin still LOL 

When you coming back? Im going to the show on the 27th. And probably state finals, and in between I will probably hold a few to earn points!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not going to be back until mid-May. I know there's nothing on the schedule yet, but I'm assuming Jeremy will have a couple shows in June/July.

Depending on when I have to report to my base for training, I'll host a meet in the Dallas area over the summer too.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sounds good man! Hope we get a chance to hang out over da summer...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I just keep thinking about that 2118 sitting there...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

strakele said:


> I'm not going to be back until mid-May. I know there's nothing on the schedule yet, but I'm assuming Jeremy will have a couple shows in June/July.


Sure there is, right in your own back yard.
Sondscapes in Plano and Jeremy is head judge. 
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144274



Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I just keep thinking about that 2118 sitting there...


Good eye!!! That WAS the original plan...


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

May I ask some boring details about your install? Did you use a single run of 0/1 to you amps? How many feet of wire? 
I'm thinking of just going with 3 amps like yours but may decide to run 2 2300s and just let the amps see 4 ohms tp each sub. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

narvarr said:


> Sure there is, right in your own back yard.
> Sondscapes in Plano and Jeremy is head judge.
> MECA 2X Event Plano, TX April 27, 2013 - DIYMA Car Audio Forum


I won't be back till May though. I'm hoping they'll have more throughout the summer.



So what made you decide against the 2118?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Schizm said:


> May I ask some boring details about your install? Did you use a single run of 0/1 to you amps? How many feet of wire?
> I'm thinking of just going with 3 amps like yours but may decide to run 2 2300s and just let the amps see 4 ohms tp each sub.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I dont remember exactly how many ft of wire I used, but I am using the monster cable brown wire 0 guage. It goes to the Streetwire CBR dist block. And from there I use stinger 4 guage wires. 

You can see it in this pic:










Hope that helps!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Man I am really looking forward to hearing this beast next weekend! You've made a lot of changes since the last time I heard it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome work!!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> I dont remember exactly how many ft of wire I used, but I am using the monster cable brown wire 0 guage. It goes to the Streetwire CBR dist block. And from there I use stinger 4 guage wires.
> 
> You can see it in this pic:
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured one run would be fine. I may run 2 mainly because I'm adding a big inverter too. Figure it should have its own line though I'd rarely use sound and inverter at the same time with any serious load 

On topic though I really like your install. Looks awesome. 
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

A small little touch I did today that I thought was pretty cool:


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sickkkkkkk


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice touch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> A small little touch I did today that I thought was pretty cool:


I've been wanting to put some footwell lights in my truck to help with night driving fatigue and this just makes me want to do that and more Lok 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

You know, my car comes with blue lights down in the footwell from the factory.. hehe Thats partly why I chose blue leds in the trunk to match the lights in the interior.


----------



## ariko81 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sweet install!! Curious, why didn't you go with the 2118? I ask because I'm considering using them. Also, can you show a pic of you mids and tweets, and talk about how the location you ended up with compared with others you tried?


I have an RL too...and am about to travel a similar road in pursuit of sonic bliss. .


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> You know, my car comes with blue lights down in the footwell from the factory.. hehe Thats partly why I chose blue leds in the trunk to match the lights in the interior.


All my big rigs have come with red footwell lights except this one. Has no lights down there at all 

I would probably put in faint green lights to match the majority of dash lighting. And the color of my truck. 


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Representin hard for the 3rd coast!!!! Love it!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ariko81 said:


> Sweet install!! Curious, why didn't you go with the 2118? I ask because I'm considering using them. Also, can you show a pic of you mids and tweets, and talk about how the location you ended up with compared with others you tried?
> 
> 
> I have an RL too...and am about to travel a similar road in pursuit of sonic bliss. .


The 2118 is a greatttt driver, the lower midrange and midrange is as realistic as it gets. It sounds phenomenal in Steve Head's big meat!! I chose to go with the dyns because I thought it voice matched a little better to my mids and tweets which are the Dynaudio esotar2. Plus my car is pretty big and the sub is way back in the trunk, with a fs of 72 hz, I was afraid it would be harder to keep the bass up front. In Steve's truck the sub was in the front so that was not an issue. Besides, the Dyns love it down there! They get lowwwww! 

RL, is one of the hardest car to work on, from the electrical to everything else.. If you have any questions while you are installing lmk, maybe I can help you. 

What is your email? I have a electrical diagram of the ENTIRE car I can send ya! It helped me lotttts. 




Schizm said:


> All my big rigs have come with red footwell lights except this one. Has no lights down there at all
> 
> I would probably put in faint green lights to match the majority of dash lighting. And the color of my truck.
> 
> ...


Green lights are actually nice! I was talking to my buddy that noone ever uses green but it looks damn nice...



audionutz said:


> Representin hard for the 3rd coast!!!! Love it!


Das how Skywalker rolls bro!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I like your install a lot man. Very clean and well thought out. LOVE the old school trick of lengthening the seat frame rails! Super cool Idea to bring back. 

How does that sub sound? Very cool design.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

richiec77 said:


> I like your install a lot man. Very clean and well thought out. LOVE the old school trick of lengthening the seat frame rails! Super cool Idea to bring back.
> 
> How does that sub sound? Very cool design.


Best sub I heard to date...


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Best sub I heard to date...


Accuracy, Output or both?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

richiec77 said:


> Accuracy, Output or both?


You just dont hear it... 

It definately no spl sub...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> You just dont hear it...
> 
> It definately no spl sub...


I can vouch for this, blends perfectly.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What is your Alto tuned to? Assuming it's in a ported enclosure... 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> What is your Alto tuned to? Assuming it's in a ported enclosure...
> 
> Kelvin


Its actually a sealed enclosure Kelvin, downfire box...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Its actually a sealed enclosure Kelvin, downfire box...


Woot... Sealed in a trunk far far away?  
I'd like to see a pic of your sub in your trunk (unless I missed it) 

What made you decide to downfire the subwoofer? How is it installed? Decoupled from the vehicle chassis? If yes, how? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea would like to see construction of the sub enclosure


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Damnit, I lost all the pics of the box building on my phone...


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Damnit, I lost all the pics of the box building on my phone...


Dropbox's auto camera upload is a lifesaver. Check into it for your phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ariko81 (Dec 15, 2008)

SouthSyde, I just pm'd ya


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! Just seeing this. Super nice!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Se7en said:


> Wow! Just seeing this. Super nice!!!


Hey there stranger!! Howya been?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Hey there stranger!! Howya been?


Sadly, got laid off just after moving here and starting the job (dept shut down) and have to sell the Caddi . Oh yeah, they made me lay off well over 100 people first. 

It's okay, I'll survive this and enjoy my hobby vicariously through you for a bit.

Car looks sick man!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Se7en said:


> Sadly, got laid off just after moving here and starting the job (dept shut down) and have to sell the Caddi . Oh yeah, they made me lay off well over 100 people first.
> 
> It's okay, I'll survive this and enjoy my hobby vicariously through you for a bit.
> 
> Car looks sick man!!!


WTF Gabe...  That saddens me to hear that... I hope it all changes for you again my friend... You are a great person and you deserve it damnit!!!! 

On a side note, took me a long time for this rebuild, and its staying like that for good! 

SQ in the third coast is really coming up strong man.. Check out our g2g, I met some of your old buddies:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ston-texas-spring-break-g2g-03-16-2013-a.html

42 cars showed up!

And here is our next one:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

Quite impressive...


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Thread revival, any updates we can drool over? ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm hoping to get a demo either tomorrow or this weekend! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW!!!! I'm still basking in the experience......of when you hear something truly exceptional! Thank you!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> WOW!!!! I'm still basking in the experience......of when you hear something truly exceptional! Thank you!


Thank you Jason... It was a pleasure meeting a fellow FANATIC!! hehe


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQram said:


> Thread revival, any updates we can drool over? ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill post some updated pics soon....


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

"soon" to you obviously doesn't equate to what everyone else considers 'soon' 

This car has changed at least twice since the build depicted here. And it keeps getting better each time.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

He does not have tiMe to be posting on here, 

He needs to be putting a ring on it

&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Meh, it sounds okay I guess. Midbass makes you think your sitting in the 5th row. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> "soon" to you obviously doesn't equate to what everyone else considers 'soon'
> 
> This car has changed at least twice since the build depicted here. And it keeps getting better each time.


You are correct Robert, it has been through two more renditions lol 



aholland1198 said:


> Meh, it sounds okay I guess. Midbass makes you think your sitting in the 5th row. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They 4s, but I keep em clean tho...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow man. Just wow. I had the privilege of an extended listen to this car today and what a sound stage! I kept commenting that it felt like I was at home in front of some epic tower speakers. The width far exceeded the car and the depth.... it was just so 3D! I still cant get over the snap in those tweeters. So focused, detailed and crisp but not a hint of being bright or harsh. 
Could have sat in there all day. Damn seat was so far back it took some work to wiggle my fat ass back out. LMAO!!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

We need details!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Man, its weird... Its badd in the morning, then it starts to clear up. Sometimes it gets completely fine throughout the day, and sometimes it is a litttttle stuffed without me knowing.
> 
> It sounds funny, but the only way for me to tell its a little stuffed is when my stage is left of center! LOL I tell myself, it hasss to be my ear and not to mess with the tuning!


I've had the same problem. Seems especially bad when I come down south. 
Did you happen to find anything that helps?

Jay


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> Wow man. Just wow. I had the privilege of an extended listen to this car today and what a sound stage! I kept commenting that it felt like I was at home in front of some epic tower speakers. The width far exceeded the car and the depth.... it was just so 3D! I still cant get over the snap in those tweeters. So focused, detailed and crisp but not a hint of being bright or harsh.
> Could have sat in there all day. Damn seat was so far back it took some work to wiggle my fat ass back out. LMAO!!


I can concur on all of the above (except for the last part )

Chad - I loved the car - linear, exceptional imaging, stage was wide and DeeeeeP, great impact.......on and on. As we agreed - we have a very similar taste in the overall sound. I really like the new tweets - great swap IMO. It was great hanging with you bud.


----------

